# Custom Halo's and Smoked tail lights



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

Decided to smoke the tail lights, I think it looks really clean, especially on the black GTO's. While I was at it decided to buy some Halo's off Amazon and install them on my stock lights. 

Tail Lights











Heres a shot of the Halo's. The camera didnt pic them up hardly at all. They look really nice in person. Nice and bright. I also used the Night Shades Tinting on the headlights, but I only applied it on the top and bottom 2 inches. Came our really night without hindering the headlights. 










Thinking about painting the new wheels black as well to see how it looks. I think Ill plasti-dip them black, then do a regular gloss black over that, so if I dont like it, or ever want them back to normal I can peal the paint off because of the rubber layer the Plasti-Dip would provide. If I get it done today Ill put up some more pics.


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

what halos did you use? and what was the install like? how long did it take?


----------



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

These are the Halos I bought and Im very very happy with them. They look awesome and are wayyy bright. Pic really doesnt do them justice. 






The install took about half a day, mostly because I wasnt sure what it was going to inhale. The install of the larger rings was pretty easy, however in order to get the smaller rings to look the way I wanted I spent some time dremeling the inside of the light. But Im really happy with the finished product. I hooked them up toggle style because I wanted the option to run them when ever I wanted and or when my headlights are on or off. 

Keep in mind opening up your lights means putting them in the oven for about 3 minutes in order to make the glue pliable enough to separate the lens from the body. 

Overall its a really easy process, just take your time and do it right.


----------

